# Columbus Ohio SUB Needed



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

We are in the need of 1 more sub with truck & plow - vbox a plus!
Insurance Required.

Why wait until you get called to go out on a 2" plow route when you can already be plowing at 1"?

In our area 1" activation routes put you to work twice as much as a 2", to make much more!

PM for details.


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

bump,,,,,,,


----------



## brickmason (Oct 31, 2005)

Give me a call and we can talk. 614-638-9006. Craig


----------



## jerry andersen (Oct 21, 2006)

if you still need help call me 614 920-1008 in pickerington also have ins jerry


----------



## gndhog (Dec 8, 2003)

*Sub, Columbus*

Give me a call- or PM 
614-402-4352
614-258-8680
David



Greensway;316077 said:


> We are in the need of 1 more sub with truck & plow - vbox a plus!
> Insurance Required.
> 
> Why wait until you get called to go out on a 2" plow route when you can already be plowing at 1"?
> ...


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks for the responses, our routes have been filled for the year.


----------



## jerry andersen (Oct 21, 2006)

keep my # just in case at last minute you need help thanks


----------

